# F-16 Fleet Completed :- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are pics of my F-16 Fleet (named by me as "Stealth Fighters")

I finally got the tubes I wanted and the MoCap pieces I needed to finish and make it look professional enough where I would be happy, and I'm happy.

As before, the handles are wrapped with paracord and a lanyard attached, the lanyard helps a lot with stability as it acts as a wrist brace and also makes carrying in the field easier.

The forks are covered in 1/4id x 1/16w x 3/8od Kent black rubber tubing I purchased at Latex Rubber Tubing.com, The end caps are from MoCap and then I tumbled them for 45 minutes to take the shine off. (you could probably rube them with comet and a scrub brush and do the same). The attachment method I have shown a bunch of times so I won't go into that. (be sure to wrap the thread tightly and secure the ends correctly, if you have doubts, don't do this slingshot modification, you MUST use strong 80 lb minimum braided thread (not spectra type thread, it is way to slippery) for tying the paracord loops on the fork (at least 12 wraps) and the 500 paracord needs to be fresh and of high quality)

As you can see from the pics the unit is pretty slim except for the fork tips.

The fork covering IMHO looks nice and makes the forks easy to hold without slipping. All of these have the attachment loops already installed and all it takes is a minute or so to get them in full functioning order without any tools.

I very much like these slings, they are pretty much my go to sling ... they are OTT, which is what I like, there is a lot of gap between the forks because the frame is 1/4 inch steel rod, the sling can be used with bands by putting them through the loop, or the loop attachment can be taken off and the bands tied on the forks with rubber bands, it is pretty versatile. I might add that even though the fork rods are 1/4 inch thick, they are very, very tough and don't bend.

Once you know what you are doing, and don't have to play around to make things work and look nice, It takes just a few minutes to make one of these, by ripping off the grips of a Daisy F-16, removing the tubes and if you wish use those to put over your forks, and then an attachment. The caps make a nice touch, but are not necessary and do cost a bit at a minimum of ~$23.00 per 104ea. Tube ends could be wrapped in self sticking electrical tape to make a nice finished product also.

All toll I maybe have an extra $1.00-$1.50 at the very, very most invested in each one. If you have paracord at home for the grip, you have spent pennies, and if by some chance you like the grip ..... well there is a mental hospital next to my house you can visit ... no, no just kidding ;- ) .. if you do like the grip and some folks do, then you have very, very few pennies invested.

One thing I'm assuming is that you have slingshot knowledge and have tubing on hand. This set up is not intended to be used by the slip over the fork method used by box store sling shots including the original way this slingshot was purchased .. It was made to be used with the forks pointing away from you ONLY ! This adds a bit of safety as the attachment would be difficult to slide off, and this attachment adds about an inch to the original attachments draw length.

This has been a fun project, I will now work on my Barnett Black Widow slings to make them cool too !

wll

Fleet









Close up of Fleet









Single Sling









Attachment









Side View


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Here they are...I've been waiting for this follow-up thread from you, wll! Very thorough friend, I really like your descriptions & recommendations for folks who'd like to do the same..
...that's a fine lookin' fleet man, very well done


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the paracord wrapped handle .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you have done very well with the mods for the fleet...Looking good~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I like how you can now color-coordinate an f-16 with practically any camouflage outfit on the market.
The squirrel's last thought will be "Dang, that guy looks sharp! UH-OH!"


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Wonderful work !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Because I don't have a life I went to Walmart today.

What is in this box ?









Ya, you guessed it









Four Daisy F-16's ready to be modified and put in my Fleet.

I have some new camo paracord coming, along with two sizes of PVC caps, and more rubber tubing for the forks.

North Korea is not going to tell me what to do ;-)

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The fleet will be getting bigger, and along with this comes a new supply of ammo, I just sent off an e-mail to get prices on a mother load of 3/8 egg sinkers that weigh in at ~158grs ea.

These are pretty good heavy hitters yet still have a good trajectory. After today's testing, shooting 184gr steel balls at 185fps, in 65% temps, I'm confident I can get between to 195fps to 205fps in the spring and summer for sure shooting 158gr ammo, that is around 9-10fpe at 50 yrds and lots of momentum ... yes, this is what I'm talking about !

184gr steel balls getting 185fps, shooting easy pulling pseudo 2050's with this baby !









BTW: It sure is fun watching a 9/16 steel ball crash into stuff, man alive I would hate to be hit with one of those for sure, I'd be spending some serious time in rehab. Without a doubt, the more I shoot a slingshot, the more I realize what a terrific tool it is, capable of being a very effective game taker in the hands of an educated and proficient slingshot shooter.

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yup you will ready..with a small group of guys to man those shooter..

3/8 egg sinkers should fly well for your shooters....

looking forward to the progress of the fleet.. ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well since the starting of this post and making lots of modified F-16's, I have them all in a neat nylon tool bag and put them away. They are all set ready to use If I so desire, but I made them, just to make them, they were cheap and make a very good if not outstanding rough and tough slingshot,, one of my favorite ever .... I'll take them out when bored and maybe re- paracord a few that in my eyes aren't as perfect as I want.

I have 4ea F-16 modified slings that are out, that are my users. I will make 2ea or 3ea more without the paracord wrapping, I'll just turn the forks around in the plastic handle facing outward, put a lanyard on them, and put gypsy tabs on them. These will be so anybody that goes out to the woods with me has a slingshot to shoot. I'll post pics then they are done !

Just my musings on a Monday afternoon.

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You are the Daisy F-16's biggest fan ! It does shoot well with a good set of flat tapers. Maybe Daisy will use your mod like they did with Chief AJ's Red Ryder mod.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> You are the Daisy F-16's biggest fan ! It does shoot well with a good set of flat tapers. Maybe Daisy will use your mod like they did with Chief AJ's Red Ryder mod.


Ya know treefork, for such an inexpensive commercial sling, with a few mods it does work very well. The only thing is, very few folks are going to go through all the things to make it work. True slingshot folks like you guys will, the folks that just buy the sling at Wal-Mart will probably not unless they are interested in slingshots and have looked at these forums.

Yes, you can put flats on this sling set up just fine, I should take a pick of it and post it. I have done it like you would put flats on a pouch with the tabs folded under the main flat and folded in half. Both work well.

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you will like this method better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpbtqE_CyYY#t=24


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> I think you will like this method better.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpbtqE_CyYY#t=24


Yep, that is a good method, easy to do and holds well, I have tried it, but forgot to mention it ...

I would have to set up slings a little differently and because I very rarely shoot flats with this set up, it is not worth it to me, but if I did shoot flats, and that is what I shot most of the time, that would probably be the only set up I would use on a steel rod commercial slingshot.

wll


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

ok now this idea is just to cool, what a great idea to supple others with a good quality s.s.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> ok now this idea is just to cool, what a great idea to supple others with a good quality s.s.


The whole intent of me making this sling was just that.

The ability for someone to turn an inexpensive box store sling into a a much, much better sling, giving the shooter all kinds of options in a clean package. I did not invent any of the things I posted, i just put things together. Gypsy tabs have been used for years and years, wrapping them on with twine is a standard. I did it a little different in that nothing is tied so no tools are needed to take the loop off to put a new power supply on. The fork facing forward was probably done 30 years ago, I just like it as it adds some draw length and I feel safety.

The concept of an inexpensive sling that is tough as heck, that is carry-able, can use any tube/band set is very much an idea I like. As I posted before but will post below, non of the paracord or ? needs to be done, you can turn the forks around like I did or not, you can wrap the attachment with thread, or use rubber bands, the options are endless. I used the original tubes as fork covers for noise reduction ... nothing fancy. You don't need those black caps (they are a bit of a pain actually and are pretty expensive).









wll


----------

